# The babies are getting big



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Well Nimbus is just full of suprises. 1st I find out he is split to lutino and now I think he also has pearl in him. Take a look at the picturs and see what everyone thinks.














What I think I have is lutino split to whitefaced pied, pearl split to whiteface pied, and gray split to whiteface pied. Now we can't forget the other babies. The one that is in front and to the right is Nimbus and Cumulus's. I hope it's pearl to.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like a Pearl to me  thats a lovely mix of babies you have there so you got in the first picture two lutinos, one pearl and two pieds are they all from the same parents?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Gorgeous babies


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a real little variety pack there isn't it!  They're so cute!


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

They are all from Nimbus and Cumulus in the first picture


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all so cute, and are going to be beautiful colours when they are fully feathered!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW! What a crew! You've got a lot of little girls there. No telling what the pieds are though. All the rest from Nimbus and Cumulus are girls.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I looked it up and the only way I can get pied from them is if Cumulus is split to pied then that would make the pied babies boys


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

pretty birdie babies!!.... would you mind posting the proud parents?..I think I´ve seen them but I´m so out of my mind


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

>





> and gray split to whiteface pied.



Are you sure on this. Cause what i'm seeing is a lutino, Two pieds, a pearl, and and i'm thinking another lutino. i don't see any normal grays here split to pied. What were the parents again?


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

The gray is in with Thunder and Lightning. It was from the clutch that Nimbus and Cumulus had a week and a half after they laid the 1st clutch. So I put it in with the other birds because they were laying eggs at that time. I am posting new pictures of the babies so you can see them all better.


----------

